# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Các quán sữa chua lạ mà ngon - sua chua la ma ngon

## lehniemtin

Từ món sữa chua truyền thống, người Hà Nội đã “biến tấu” cho sữa chua những phong vị vừa quen vừa lạ. Bằng cách kết hợp độc đáo của sữa chua cùng nhiều loại nguyên liệu, người Hà Nội đã tạo ra những món sữa chua ngon lạ mà bất cứ ai cũng tò mò muốn khám phá.

*1. Sữa chua mít*


Gọi là sữa chua mít thôi nhưng "mix" nhiều thứ lắm. Ngoài thành phần chủ đạo là mít thì có đủ thạch, trân châu, hạt é xanh xanh, đỏ đỏ rất bắt mắt. Mít ngọt giòn, sần sật, trân châu vừa dẻo vừa dai, thạch lại thơm mát, nhâm nhi cùng với sữa chua mát lịm.


Ở Hà Nội, bạn có thể thưởng thức sữa chua mít ở phố Bà Triệu. Chỉ với mức giá rất trung tầm phổ biến - 15.000 đồng song bát sữa chua ở đây đầy đặn lại chất chất lượng.Hơn nữa, quán còn dùng sữa của Vinamilk chứ không sử dùng sữa chua tự làm nên rất đảm bảo vệ sinh. Có lẽ đó là lí do khiến quán ngày càng đông khách, không chỉ giới trẻ hay các chị em mê ăn vặt mà cả dân văn phòng, người lớn tuổi hay các quý anh cũng rất khoái món sữa chua ở đây.

*Địa chỉ:* 24 Bà Triệu, Hà Nội.

*2. Sữa chua hoa quả*


 Ngoài ra sữa chua trộn cũng là một sáng tạo thông minh của người Hà Nội. Tùy theo mùa mà các loại hoa quả được trộn vào cốc sữa chua tạo nên hương vị rất quyến rũ. Vẫn dựa trên nguyên liệu chính là sữa chua trắng mịn, thêm chút cùi vải trắng mọng nước, miếng mít xé nhỏ vàng ươm, miếng dưa hấu cắt hạt lựu đỏ tươi…

Xúc một thìa sữa chua trộn hoa quả, hít hà mùi vị đặc trưng hoa trái xứ mình, tận hưởng cái ngọt mát dịu dàng của sữa chua, càng ăn lại càng thấy thích.

*Địa chỉ:* quán sữa chua hoa quả dầm ngõ chợ Kim Liên (lối đi từ đường Đông Tác vào).

*3. Sữa chua vị hoa quả*


Những ai không thích vị “thập cẩm” mà vẫn yêu hương hoa quả thì đã có sữa chua dẻo. Thực chất, đây là món sữa chua kết hợp với nước cốt hoa quả. Tùy theo sở thích, mỗi người có thể thoải mái lựa chọn. Dâu, dừa, đào, dứa, táo, khoai môn, sầu riêng… Mỗi miếng sữa chua ngọt lịm, dẻo thơm tan ra trên đầu lưỡi, nhưng hương vị hoa quả còn vương vấn mãi.

*Địa chỉ:* 31 Lò Đúc, Hà Nội.

*4. Sữa chua ca cao xắt miếng*


Sữa chua ca cao xắt miếng là một loại sữa chua được xắt ra thành từng "cục" vuông vắn, sau đó đổ thêm nhiều bột cacao phủ xung quanh kèm với đá. Ăn món này, người ta không trộn đều lên hay dầm ra mà phải dùng thìa, xắn từng miếng sữa chua dẻo có lẫn cacao cho lên miệng, rồi cứ thế cảm nhận vị sữa chua và bột cacao thơm thơm ngọt lịm tan dần trên đầu lưỡi, rất thú vị. Một cố sữa chua ca cao có giá 20.000 đồng/cốc.

*Địa chỉ*: 80 Hàng Nón, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội.

*5. Sữa chua xay phố Hàng Than
*

Sữa chua xay - nghe có vẻ rất lạ tại song hóa ra lại vô cùng đơn giản, chỉ là sữa chua, cho đá vào rồi xay cùng các loại hoa quả. Tóm lại, nó giống như sinh tố hoa quả nhưng lạ miệng hơn nhờ sự kết hợp với sữa chua. Gọi một cốc sữa chua xay rồi dùng ống mút "xì xụp" cũng là thứ giải nhiệt tuyệt vời trong mùa hè nắng nóng.

Món sữa chua xay cùng đủ vị hoa quả: cam, xoài, đào, dâu, chuối, sầu riêng... bên cạnh đó, còn có một số sự kết hợp độc đáo hơn như sữa chua cacao, cà phê, socola, nếp vàng, nếp cẩm... Các món sữa chua xay có giá trung bình khoảng 30.000 đồng/cốc.

*Địa chỉ:* 66 Hàng Than, Hà Nội.

*6. Sữa chua trân châu*


Quán bán sữa chua chân châu nằm trong một cái ngõ bé tí tẹo trên phố Hòe Nhai, chuyên bán chè, tào phớ và sữa chua. Ở đây có món tủ là... "trân châu to", và bất kể thức uống gì của quán cũng đều được mix với loại "trân châu to" này.

Nói đến sữa chua trân châu thì phải nhắc đến hai ưu điểm. Một là hạt trân châu tự làm, khá đặc biệt. Viên trân châu màu xanh đẹp mắt, rất to, dẻo, thay vì nhân dừa thông thường thì được thay thế bằng nhân mã thầy nên ăn cũng hay lắm. Hai là cách bố trí sữa chua. Tại đây, mỗi cốc sữa chua bao giờ cũng có 2 phần: 1 phần là sữa chua cứng như đá và một phần là sữa chua mềm. Sữa chua mềm để bạn có thể dễ dàng trộn đều mọi thứ, còn sữa chua đá là để khách vừa ăn vừa dầm, vừa bào hoặc nhai "lách tách" trong miệng cho tăng thêm phần thú vị. Sữa chua trân châu thường phải kết hợp thêm ca cao hoặc một chút siro cho đỡ nhạt nhẽo, đơn điệu.

Một cốc sữa chua trân châu có giá 20.000 đồng/cốc.

*Địa chỉ*: 9 Hòe Nhai, Hà Nội.

*7. Sữa chua nếp cẩm*


 Cái tên đã gọi rõ nguyên liệu chính của món ăn, đó là sữa chua và nếp cẩm. Sữa chua trắng mịn hòa quyện rất vừa phải với nếp cẩm bùi, ăn dẻo mềm lại có mùi thơm hết sức đặc trưng, thêm chút cốt dừa hay thạch tùy ý người dùng.

Nghe đơn giản vậy, nhưng không phải dễ dàng để có một cốc sữa chua nếp cẩm ngon. Bí quyết là nếp cẩm không được đặc quá, cũng không được loãng quá. Sữa chua không cho nhiều sẽ át mất mùi nếp cẩm, nhưng cho ít, lại khiến cốc sữa chua thành ra khó ăn.

Tùy bí kíp của từng cửa hàng mà người ta có thể cho thêm vào cốc sữa chua nếp cẩm một chút cốt dừa hay một chút dừa tươi bào nhỏ. Ăn thìa sữa chua nếp cẩm mát lạnh, dẻo, thơm, ngọt, chua dìu dịu, bao nhiêu mệt mỏi, nóng nực dường bay biến hết.

*Địa chỉ*: Phố hoa quả dầm Tô Tịch

*8. Sữa chua đậu đỏ*


 Nếu ai ở khu vực đường Nguyễn Quý Đức chắc hẳn đều biết quán sữa chua đậu đỏ ngay ngõ đầu tiên bên phía phải đường đi vào. Sữa chua ở đây được chủ quán tự làm và gọi là "sữa chua Liên Xô" vì đựng trong chiếc cốc kiểu Liên Xô xa xưa. Sữa chua được để trong ngăn đông, khá cứng. Đậu đỏ được chủ quán ninh chín nhừ, sền sệt, chan lên trên cốc sữa chua. Và khách hàng từ đây bắt đầu công cuộc "đào sữa".

Vị ngọt bùi mềm mềm của đậu đỏ, trộn với sữa chua cứng. Sữa chua không còn quá lạnh, vị chua cũng được thanh giảm đi rất nhiều.

*Địa chỉ:* đường Nguyễn Quý Đức
* 
9. Sữa chua cafe*


 Món này khá phổ biến trong các quán cafe. Một cốc sữa chua mềm, trộn thêm vài giọt cafe đen, vài viên đường hoặc cafe nâu cho thực khách cảm nhận được cái hương vị thơm phưng phức của cafe và vị chua mát của sữa chua. Tại quán Duy Trí trên đê Yên Phụ, chủ quán rất khéo sáng tạo một món sữa chua cafe với cái tên đặc biệt: sữa chua vẽ.

Thành phần của món này gồm sữa chua trắng, cafe đánh bọt và sữa đặc được chủ quán sắp xếp rất công phu. Bạn có thể vẽ những hình mình yêu thích, tên người yêu. Hương vị của món này rất tuyệt, cafe đánh bọt lâu xẹp, sữa chua vẫn có độ sánh, vị ngọt sữa đặc thì dung hòa được vị đắng của cafe.

*Địa chỉ:* quán Duy Trí , đường Yên Phụ
* 
10. Sữa chua caramen*

 
Món này có nguồn gốc từ Hàng Than. Ăn caramen một mình mãi cũng chán, chẳng hiểu từ những vị khách muốn phá cách hay chủ hàng muốn tạo sự khác biệt nên đã thử kết hợp hai món đồ ăn "chẳng giống nhau" lại.

Hiệu quả là một thứ đồ uống chua chua béo béo ra đời. Kinh nghiệm của tín đồ món này là bạn phải trộn thật kỹ và đều tay để 2 thứ đồ ăn này nhuyễn lại, quyện mịn vào mới nhau, như thế mới thực sự ngon.

*Địa chỉ:* số 29  Hàng Than.




Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Hà Nội tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nọi* - *du lich Ha Noi*

Cùng khám phá *các quán ăn ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan an o Ha Noi*

----------

